# help needed to keep wood filler moist



## jim dort (Dec 30, 2012)

When I use (usually Elmer's) wood filler, it dries out quickly. Not in a matter of weeks, but certainly in a matter of months. I of course buy it is small quantities.

Any suggestions on how to keep it moist? just add some water? add something else?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I cannot help with the Elmers, but I use TimberMate. It has not gone off in the container. I have had the container for a year or two.

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=timbermate wood filler


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it's the "Fill-N-Finish" or says "no solvents", you can add a little water.








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds like you are using a water based filler so you would thin it with water. It also helps with all putties to stir if once in a while all the way to the bottom. The binders seperate and you end up with mostly solids when you reach the bottom of the container otherwise.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

If it isn't in a good air tight container, put it in one.... I've had no issues with any of the fillers I've used over the years....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

A Ziplock bag will slow down the drying as well


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I often add a small piece of water soaked paper towel to water based filler to keep the product moist.
Just my way.
Bill


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a small tub of water-based wood filler, thick as putty.
After every use with the tub open, I spray the surface with water before I put the lid on.
If that's too wet the next time, I just wait for it to dry a little.
Far better than too dry.


----------

